

My Use (and Abuse) of Caffine - b14ck
http://rdegges.com/my-use-and-abuse-of-caffine

======
smoyer
In the early nineties, I gradually grew my caffeine habit to the point where I
was drinking about 4 pots of coffee a day. At this point, my body had
developed such a habit that it was strictly a maintenance drug and I had no
problem falling asleep at the end of my day.

During one trip, I realized that this habit was detrimental (and
unsustainable), so I quit cold-turkey. For forty days, I woke up and after
thirty minutes without caffeine, I would develop a severe headache. But for
the last 15 years, I've managed to avoid falling back into the caffeine habit.
If I skip coffee completely, I barely notice, though I limit myself (to a
four-cup pot) and stop drinking caffeine before noon.

I don't find that I'm less creative ... when I get into "the zone" it just
doesn't matter.

